# Online sources for garden railways



## SteamDome (Oct 31, 2014)

Besides eBay and Amazon what are someother online sources for garden railways?


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this site: http://www.btcomm.com/trains/index.htm

Hope it helps.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Get a copy of Garden Railways, many are listed there.
When I was new I did a simple online search, more than people's favorites showed up.

John


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

RLD Hobbies and Kidman's Tree Farm come to mind. They are both on this forum.
Oh, yes, there's also Train-Li. There are many other ones but these are all that come to mind right now.

Michael


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

In addition to the dealers already mentioned, I use Star Hobbies in Annapolis, MD and Charles Ro in Malden MA they are also good dealers. As was said earlier, get a copy of Garden Railways Magazine,  most dealers have ads in there.

My recommendation is to call a dealer and order over the phone, rather than ordering on the web. That way you will know that it is in stock and not being backordered. That is if you are ordering from a dealer. 

I've never bought train stuff from Ebay or Amazon.

Chuck


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Ebay can be tricky....several Adobe Mountain club members relate success and horror stories about what they have purchased there. Seems that non-operational items, like track and rolling stock are usually good. Engines...often not what you expect. You also need to know your brands if you want better success. Watch out for the shipping charges...they can add up. Amazon is a little easier to deal with if you have to return something. I have had great success with Mike at Reindeer Pass (someone mentioned they are on this site as well). Once you find something...get the serial number, description and manufacturer and do several searches to find the best prices (remember shipping costs). Calling and/or asking questions would be important if you don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out club web sites. You can gain lots of info. I'm a member of HAGG, Our site has some links to helpful site plus our member have lots of tips.
http://houstonagg.com


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

For internet buying, I use TrainWorld in NY. I've had good service from them, prompt shipping, and product has been in stock. Downside is some items have arrive damaged, though all but one could be snapped back together. They have sales often enough, too. 

For in-person shopping, I go to Nicolas Smith Trains, which is the closest store to me that actually carries G scale.

Live steam stuff, I've thus far bought from The Train Department.


----------



## SteamDome (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. The nearest model train shop to me is also the largest that I know of in the SF Bay Area, but unfortunately they don't have much in the way of garden railway supplies.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I can add Silver State Trains out of Nevada for any Accucraft needs you might have. There used to be an awsome shop in Cali called San-Val, they carried airplane parts and G scale trains. Unfortunatly they are gone now. Localy I go thru Zionsville Train Depot in Zionsville, Indiana. He is working on his website but it isnt totaly functional yet. But they do offer mail order and sell on ebay. Excellent shop to deal with and very keen prices. Mike


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

SteamDome said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. The nearest model train shop to me is also the largest that I know of in the SF Bay Area, but unfortunately they don't have much in the way of garden railway supplies.


Have you been to the Train Shop in Santa Clara?

They used to have tons of G scale years ago when I was in California - also extremely helpful since the owners were model railroad fans who started this business after they retired from their regular job


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

SteamDome said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. The nearest model train shop to me is also the largest that I know of in the SF Bay Area, but unfortunately they don't have much in the way of garden railway supplies.


You should join your local Garden Railway Club : *The Bay Area Garden Railway Society* It is one of the largest, if not the largest regional clubs in the nation. We have a large and very active live steam group and we are the hosts for the *2016 National Garden Railway Convention.*

Russ Miller
2014 BAGRS President
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## SteamDome (Oct 31, 2014)

krs said:


> Have you been to the Train Shop in Santa Clara?
> 
> They used to have tons of G scale years ago when I was in California - also extremely helpful since the owners were model railroad fans who started this business after they retired from their regular job


I was there the other day. Their large scale section has dwindled over the years. I think due to online etailers.


----------



## SteamDome (Oct 31, 2014)

Russell Miller said:


> You should join your local Garden Railway Club : *The Bay Area Garden Railway Society* It is one of the largest, if not the largest regional clubs in the nation. We have a large and very active live steam group and we are the hosts for the *2016 National Garden Railway Convention.*
> 
> Russ Miller
> 2014 BAGRS President
> ...


I'll give them a look. Do they cater to all levels?


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

SteamDome said:


> I'll give them a look. Do they cater to all levels?


We have members of all ages and abilities in the Bay Area Garden Railway Society. We have a large and very active Live Steam group. They range from first timers to people who are building their own engines out of brass. In fact, one of our newest members ran his Live Steam Fairymead for the first time a few weeks ago. He is only 6 years old! Our club enjoys working with people new to the hobby. Our Annual Meeting in February has a large swap meet and is a great place to purchase new and used equipment at great prices. Did you check out the website?

Russ Miller
2014 BAGRS President
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Where do you live? I have gotten some bargains at local swap meets. There is some things available on here. I have know Mike and Renee Kidman for over 11 years. They have always done right by me.....So with RDL and Silver State. I have know these people for years. 90 % of my layout is used. Just bought from guys on here that wanted to get rid of Rolling stock they never use.


----------

